# Information on a Pensacola to Destin Run Tomorrow



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Normally I head out to the WSW towards the rigs etc....Wife wants to go to Sandestin for the night so looking at heading out in the morning and running East.....Any thoughts on distance run or a good starting point to play with hoo and maybe a blue during the day and still end up in Destin at a decent hour...other thought is easy as the cobia should be around and could always run the beach...never really here of any good east trips...or maybe I have been missing out....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Just cobia fish ....


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

hoping to hear more.....hate the obvious........


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

CaptAlex said:


> Normally I head out to the WSW towards the rigs etc....Wife wants to go to Sandestin for the night so looking at heading out in the morning and running East.....Any thoughts on distance run or a good starting point to play with hoo and maybe a blue during the day and still end up in Destin at a decent hour...other thought is easy as the cobia should be around and could always run the beach...never really here of any good east trips...or maybe I have been missing out....


Why don't you run to the area of the Oriskany and wahoo fish the shelf around the curve to the area the ozark is in. Then it's only 30 miles or so to East Pass. I've caught plenty of good fish in that area.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Sniperpeeps has caught some nice hoos this time of year... run out there and catch em up....keep the lures out going in until a cobia pops for you


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

To the spur looks fishy out there right know.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Going East in the AM for Cobia will have you squinting into the sun, Sniperpeeps has the better idea.


----------

